# Throwing Up After Eating



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not sure but she is very pretty!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

We are still moistening Merlins food at 7 months. He never really threw up from us not doing it, but I thought it might help slow his eating down. He eats really fast like your Izzy.

What we started doing was feeding him his normal amount in 2 seperate feedings, about 15 minutes apart. It seems to work fine for him. I've read that you should not moisten dry food with citric acid as a preservative.

I feel dumb asking this, but how does turning the bowl upside down work? Where does the food go? LOLOL! Something is just not sinking in for me.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have one cute pup there. I still add water to Oaks food and he is 2. His teeth are pearly white still. He does get dry biscuts and marrow bones which seem to work on his teeth. If I were you I would keep adding the water.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I love that picture if Izzy, it just makes me smile!

Phoebe is two and still doesn't chew her food, she inhales her food. In order to keep her from tossing it back up, I can only give one half cup at a time...I give one half cup, wait 15 minutes, give the other 1/2 cup..and I do this three times a day. Otherwise she brings it right back up. 

I've tried feeding her on a cookie sheet, and it does slow her down some, but not slow enough. Hopefully Izzy will grow out of it, I'm resigned to the thought that Phoebe is always going to be this way.

If Izzy is tolerating her food when it is moistened, I think I'd just continue that way. I doubt the dry food is helping her teeth if she isn't chewing it.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You might be looking at doing this all the time if you can;t get him to slow the pace of his eating. HAve you ever tried just putting a handful at a time in his bowl or does this seem to make him attack the food even more?


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> We are still moistening Merlins food at 7 months. He never really threw up from us not doing it, but I thought it might help slow his eating down. He eats really fast like your Izzy.
> 
> What we started doing was feeding him his normal amount in 2 seperate feedings, about 15 minutes apart. It seems to work fine for him. I've read that you should not moisten dry food with citric acid as a preservative.
> 
> I feel dumb asking this, but how does turning the bowl upside down work? Where does the food go? LOLOL! Something is just not sinking in for me.


 
I'm thinking the bowl is turned upside down, and then the food is put into/onto it. The food slips into the indentation around the side of the bowl (?)I could be getting this completely wrong though. At first I didn't get it either. I was thinking, the bowl gets flipped over, then what? :


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I give my girls 1 cupf of dry in the morning BUT I do add a spoon (large) of plain yogurt and another spoon of apple sauce or jar of baby food.

At night they get 1 1/2 cups of kibble plus their crock pot chicken stew or fish and i always add water to their night meal. KayCee is 8 and honey almost 6. I don't have their kibble "swimming" but do add probably 21/2 to 2/3 cup of water--never measure, just pour and look .

I wanted to just snatch that beautfi=ul puppy right out and plant a big kiss on the moist little nose!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you spread it out on a cookie pan?

Cole eats really fast too. I got him one of those BIG low round metal pans (kind of looks like a huge cake pan with ridges around the edges) and put his food in there. Since it spreads out, it takes him longer to eat.

Or you can try this. I hear it works...........but I have no idea. Specifically made to slow down dogs who eat too fast. The one thing I don't like is that it's plastic. I only use stainless:

Welcome to brake-fast.net!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yuck I only use stainless here too.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the brake-fast bowl and it doesn't slow Phoebe down enough to make it worth the money, you'd be better off with a cookie sheet. I also don't like that it is a plastic bowl. Izzy has such a beautiful black nose, I'd worry the plastic would make it turn pink. Phoebe's nose gets pink every winter, it was turning dark again, I got the plastic bowl in March and her nose is pink again. Probably not due to the bowl, but I'm not sure it isn't either.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing wrong with adding water. I do that even with the adults.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

You could also try adding some wet food to the kibble and mixing it well. My dog is now eating raw and it takes her a long time to finish that,however, when she was on kibble she never chewed. If I mixed in wet food it slowed her down considerably and sometimes she looked like she was had a mouthful of peanut butter with the antics and trying to get the food down She HAD to chew the food with the wet stuff in it.


----------



## twins&golden (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks so much all! I feel so much better knowing that it won't hurt her to keep moistening her food.

BTW, turning the bowl upside down eliminates the big bowl dip (we use the stainless bowls), so the food goes into the cracks around the bowl (if you can imagine it). She has to stick her face in the crack or crevice and kind of scoop one out at a time. It slows her down considerably, and at least this way, we're able to use stainless.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That face is just so cute and missed seeing it. I hope that the moist helps to slow him down and keep the food down.


----------

